# Adjusting soil PH?



## Wmestes (Jul 11, 2021)

My recent soil sample showed a PH of 7.1. I have bermuda and read it likes to be in the 6.0 to 6.5 range. Is fall a good time to try to lower it down a little? Or does it really need to be lowered?


----------



## ZoysiaJK (Jun 10, 2020)

How does your lawn look?


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

If you're going to add lime fall is the best time


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Do not add lime. The soil remediation guide has some information on lowering pH. I think 7.1 is fine to live with. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

M32075 said:


> If you're going to add lime fall is the best time


This is bad advice lol. Lime raises pH.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Bombers said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> > If you're going to add lime fall is the best time
> ...


that is absolutely correct my bad.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I wouldn't bother trying to lower a 7.1 pH. Depending on the base soil, it may not even be possible. If you do want to go that route, elemental sulfur is your best option. Post the full soil test and you will get better advice and some guidance on whether it is even worth trying.


----------

